# Die Besten Marathons 2005



## kupfermark (3. November 2005)

So, die Saison ist (so gut wie) rum und ich finde es wird Zeit für einen Erfahrungsaustausch über eure Highlights 2005.

Wo war für euch die schönste/anspruchsvollste Strecke, wo war die Stimmung am besten und was darf man 2006 auf keinen Fall verpassen??




Ich fand diesmal eigentlich alle ziemlich geil:

*Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon* 
(super günstig, toll organisiert, schöne Strecke mit vielen Single-Trails)

*Salzkammergut-Trophy*
(für mich *das Top-Event*! Tolle Strecke, extrem anspruchsvoll, nächstes Jahr werden hoffentlich die 200km in Angriff genommen)

*Spessart-Bike*
(Stimmung und Verpflegung der WAAAHHHNSINN  ; wer wissen will wie sich Alp d´Huez für die Fahrer anfühlen muss, muss dort mitfahren. Kommt gleich nach der SKG-T. Leider nächstes Jahr zum gleichen Termin wie Pfronten)

*Keiler-Bike*
(auch eine tolle Strecke im Spessart mit hohem Single-Trail-Anteil und prima Verpflegung im Ziel)

*Oberstdorf*
(tolle Strecke, bei der diesmal sogar das Wetter mitgemacht hat; Streckenverpflegung ging so, aber wenn man sich 1-2 Gels und einen Riegel eingepackt hat, ist man gut durchgekommen.)


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. November 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> *Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon*
> (super günstig, toll organisiert, schöne Strecke mit vielen Single-Trails)
> 
> *Salzkammergut-Trophy*
> ...



obigem schließe ich mich erst mal an ! 

von den übrigen 13 marathons die ich dieses jahr gefahren bin !!! fand ich in deutsschland 

*bad wildbad und neustadt* vom technischen anspruch her die beiden besten

und natürlich langenbrand,weil ich den gewonnen habe,aber der ist hier mal außer der wertung weil sehr subjektiv !!! (hihi)

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (3. November 2005)

Na, da schließe ich mich doch an und geb mal ne komplette Auflistung ab mit Kommentar:

*Neutral*

*Riva*
Endgeiles Wetter, Ronda Piccola etwas langweilig, keine Fotos!

*Willingen*
Jedes Jahr beim Wetter die gleiche Sch....., trotzdem immer wieder mit dabei.

*Highlights*

*Spessart*
KULT!!!!! Einfach alles nur geil......  Meine unangefochtene Nr.1!!

*Keiler*
Strecke. Verpflegung, Orga....alles super

*Biebergrund*
Schön familiär, tolle Strecke&Stimmung

*Wiesthal*
Klein aber fein!

*Langenberg*
Typisch Sauerland-Wetter, ansonsten alles super! Discount-Startgebühr

*Rhens*
Ohne Zeitnahme, daher super zum Training, schöne Strecke, alles bestens!

*Enttäuschend*

*Odenwald*
Zwar ne schöne Strecke und super Wetter aber.......durchweg miese Verpflegung ( an der letzten Verpflegungsstelle der Langstrecke war fast alles weg!!!!!  ) und auf das Startergeschenk warte ich heute noch.

Werde nächstes Jahr mehr auf die kleineren Verabstaltungen ausweichen.....vielleicht klappts dann auch mal mit ner Top-20 Platzierung fürs Ego!!!!


----------



## leeqwar (3. November 2005)

von der strecke her: sankt ingbert   

von den zuschauern her: frammersbach   

für das erste mal super organisiert mit schöner strecke: saarschleife


----------



## Flairbaer (3. November 2005)

von der Strecke und vom Wetter:
*Kiedrich* und *Erbeskopf*.
Hier hat auch die Verpflegung gestimmt.   

..und meine beste Schlammschlacht war in St. Wendel!


----------



## Duke Lion (3. November 2005)

Meine Favoriten 2005, die anderen Rennen waren auch alle irgendwie gut, aber die vier liegen bei mir vorn:

*Ultra Bike Kirchzarten*

- Hat auch wieder riesen Spaß gemacht, tolle Orga und mit 4000 Startern ne 
  super Stimmung.

*Dolomiti Superbike*

- Sehr schönes Rennen mit toller Orga und super Preis / Leistungsverhältnis  
  (randvolles Starterpaket). Wetter war aber zum zweiten mal in Folge richtig 
  schlecht.

*Swiss Bike Master*

- Sehr schön und anspruchsvoll in jeder Hinsicht. 5000 hm auf 120 km, noch 
  Fragen? Nach der TAC das mit Abstand beste Rennen das ich bisher 
  gefahren bin.

*Eiger Bike Grindelwald*

- Wie bei allen Schweizer Marathons super Orga, Höhenmeter ohne Ende und 
  eine schöne Strecke!

Gruß

DL


----------



## uwero (4. November 2005)

Das Beste im Norden:

Bad Pyrmont Marathon !!!!


----------



## martn (4. November 2005)

bin nur 3 gefahren, warn alle gut. in der reihenfolge:

*mad east challenge* (altenberg) sehr geile strecke, gutes preisleistungsverhältniss, bei der verpflegung hat mir nur was herzhaftes gefehlt, ^^
*erzgebirgs bike marathon* (seiffen) ka, wie die strecke war, war komplett mit unmengen schlamm bedeckt, ^^. organisation sehr gut.

*swepp bike marathon* (erfurt) strecke technisch einfach, sehr schnell... organisation ok, verpflegung bissi mau, dafür gabs nen rucksack, der normal mehr kostet als das startgeld, ^^


----------



## Pedalritter (5. November 2005)

für mich waren das ERBESKOPF und derWasgau  .   .

Sowie Rhens , und der Schinder(hannes) - Superbike  in Emmelshausen   .
Wobei es in Rhens wohl nächstes Jahr eine neue Strecke geben wird , und in Emmelshausen es erst zum 2ten mal in 06 stattfinden wird   . Aber mit ner genialen Strecke !! 
Und beide Veranstaltungen liegen praktisch vor der Haustür    !!

Gruß vom Rhein !!


----------



## darkdesigner (5. November 2005)

Flairbaer schrieb:
			
		

> von der Strecke und vom Wetter:
> *Kiedrich* und *Erbeskopf*.


Dito


----------



## ratpack (5. November 2005)

uwero schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beste im Norden:
> 
> Bad Pyrmont Marathon !!!!



da hast du recht!
super strecke und ein preis/leistungsverhältniss, das seinesgleichen sucht.  

ciao dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (9. November 2005)

ratpack schrieb:
			
		

> ........ ein preis/leistungsverhältniss, das seinesgleichen sucht.  ......
> 
> ciao dieter



Moin Dieter,

da fällt mir ein wir könnten doch auch mal den schlechtesten Marathon hier posten ............. Na´ Du weißt schon was ich meine ......

Spaß beiseite, wir wählen den Bad Pyrmont Marathon zum besten der Nation, unser springendes Beuteltier wird sich freuen!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## der fette Wolf (9. November 2005)

die schönsten Marathon's 2005?

Bin dieses Jahr leider lediglich einen gefahren und der war im Sauerland genau gesagt *GRAFSCHAFT* - der war ein echter Knüller. Es stimmte einfach Alles!
 
*Kiedrich* mit seinem genial niedrigen Preis darf ich leider nicht nennen, da ich nicht dabei war in 2005


----------



## Limit83 (15. November 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Auch wenn ich jetzt Werbung in eigener Sache mache ist für mich so objektiv es geht der *Bank 1 Saar Marathon in St. Ingbert* der Beste! Die Strecke ist für einen Marathon unübertrefflich, die Verpflegung war mit Xenofit Riegeln, Getränken und Gels sowie frischem Obst (reife Bananen, Melonen, Orangen, Äpfeln,...) perfekt, die Stimmung mit der Festzeltdurchfahrt und der kleinen Abfahrt kurz vorm Ziel war genial, auch sonst war um die Strecke eine Menge los! Außerdem ist das Preisgeld erste Sahne und das T-Shirt war im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr auch ansehnlich. Jetzt mal im Ernst, das ganze für 30  Startgeld! Ich bin noch keinen anderen Marathon gefahren, der mir mehr zugesagt hat!

Weiter Higlights für mich waren:
Spessart Bike Marathon (geniale Zuschauer und schöne Strecke)
Saarschleif Marathon (gut und günstig)
Keiler Bike Marathon (schöne Strecke)
Kirchzarten (beste Stimmung)

Um zu wissen, mit welchen Marathons ich vergleichen kann, liste ich mal noch die auf, bei denen ich außerdem in den letzten Jahren (seit 2001) am Start war:
Wasgau Marathon (3x), Dolomiti Superbike, Erbeskopfmarathon (3x), Neustadt Marathon (2x), Bad Wildbad Marathon, St. Wendel Marathon (2x), Willingen Marathon, Odenwald Marathon.

Gruß Limit!


----------



## Peter88 (20. November 2005)

Hi,    

  Dieses Jahr habe ich meine ersten  Marathons  gefahren.   
  Die Strecke von  WETTER war super cool.
  Beim Landenberg-Marathon war das tollste wetter. 

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

  Peter88


----------



## strecken-guru (20. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen
 Zu den besten Marathons gehört sicherlich wie vom Pedalritter schon 
bemerkt der schinder(hannes) in Emmelshausen Startgeld 12,- 
Starterpaket mit T-Shirt, Schlauch, super Nudels und gute Verpflegung auf der Strecke
der 2. schinder(hannes) ist am 20.05.2006 www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de
schinder(hannes) schaut Euch doch mal die Fotos und das Gästebuch an.

die besten grüße


----------



## staycool (25. November 2005)

Hi,
ich bin nur meine lokalen Spessarter gefahren und fand davon:
-Frammersbach das Stimmungshighlight und 
-Wombach die stärkste Strecke.
-Wiesthal ist hart gewesen wegen des Wetters
und 
-Bad Orb war einfach nett.

Biebergemünd klappt hoffentlich nächstes Jahr.

Gruß staycool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb4race (10. Februar 2006)

Also der beste Marathon war ganz klar der *Sauerland Marathon*:
115 km   3.150 HÃ¶henmeter
65 km    1.650 HÃ¶henmeter
45 km    1.150 HÃ¶henmeter 

115 km-Strecke - internationale Rennen 
65 km-Strecke - bundesoffene Rennen 
45 km-Strecke - kein Preisgeld (nur Pokale) 
insgesamt ca. 6.000,00 â¬ !!!!!!!!
dieses jahr wieder am 19 august
schaut mal bei http://www.mtb-grafschaft.devorbei

Aber der Marathon "berg ruft" war auch recht gut
auch im sauerland


----------



## Oetti03 (11. Februar 2006)

Bin zwar 2005 net viele Marathons gefahren,aber das absolute Highlight war eindeutig der *Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon in Furtwangen*!!!  

Hat geschüttet wie aus Kübeln... Eine Schlammschlacht vom feinsten!!!


----------



## annos (22. Februar 2006)

Nordenau   war ganz vorne:

Landschaftlich schöne,knackige, technisch genau richtige Strecke, günstig, kein unnötiges T- Shirt, kleines aber gutes Starterfeld, gut organisiert, gut ausgeschildert, nette Atmosphäre, alles bestens, bin dies Jahr wieder dabei.

Gruss Anno


----------



## Sauron1977 (22. Februar 2006)

Bin letztes Jahr meinen ersten Marathon gefahren, den: "Kellerwald-Bikemarathon".
Bisher hat den keiner von euch erwähnt, würde mich mal interessieren wie der bei euch im Vergleich zu anderen abschneidet, bezüglich Strecke, Anspruch, Stimmung, Verpflegung usw.
Ich selbst war eigentlich ganz begeistert von den meisten Punkten her, bisschen sehr schlammig stellenweise, aber ansonsten nix zu bemängeln.


----------



## odenwald-biker (22. Februar 2006)

Auch wenns in der heimat ist - der odenwald-bike-marathon ist auf jeden fall zu berücksichtigen - super strecke, super wetter, gute abwechslungsreiche verpflegung, pasta - all you can eat, hochwertiges, funktionelles startgeschenk (2005 nachgeschickt), gute erreichbarkeit - nicht hinter den bergen ..., klasse starterfeld,  bestes zeitmesssystem mit sofortausdruck, gute stimmung, verlosungen für alle ...: 2006 am 17.09. www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de


----------



## vertex50 (26. Februar 2006)

Ich fand auf jeden fall den Sauerland Marathon in Grafschaft (www.mtb-grafschaft.de) und den Marathon (Berg ruft) in Schmallenberg und Jagdhaus meine Favoriten.


----------



## mtb4race (1. März 2006)

Genau so sehe ich das auch !!!!
Grafschaft is top gewesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*GRAFSCHAFT*


----------



## mtb4race (1. März 2006)

Aber nordenau hab ich vergessen auch nen top event!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wuschel (2. März 2006)

Vom ganzen drum herrum, vor allem dem Engagement der Einheimischen ging letztes Jahr nichts über den P-Wegmarathon in Plettenberg, ich habe mir sagen lassen das es auch im Vorjahr schon so war, auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Veranstaltung


----------

